# Going for MTNL Triband...which modem to opt for ?



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2009)

I have finally registered for the MTNL Triband 749 plan (with 5GB Download limit). I have not opted for the MTNL modem at present since i need time to decide which one should i go for. 
Guys plz suggest if is should go with the modem that mtnl is providing or i should buy one from lamington road etc on my own. If not MTNL then plz tell me specifically (with model and price) which one should i go for. I have absolutely no knowledge with regards to the same. I want a normal and not a wireless modem.

Will wireless modem be more costly than the normal one ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 11, 2009)

MTNL charges 50 Rs per month for rental of the modem if you ask for the modem (or more correctly: router) from them AFAIK. That might be costly in the long run.
So if you want to buy a router, any ADSL router will do.
The most common yet efficient one is the D-Link 502T
I think it costs about 2-2.5 K.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2009)

^^but i have to pay an initial charge of 500 for the modem and then a 50 rs rental per month if i take from mtnl. Actually i dont want to invest more into the modem initially as it would not be used if in future i decide to discontinue the service (for any reason)

Edit: Just checked this link

*www.theitwares.com/routers/routers.htm

The DLink 502T costs 1450 bucks.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 11, 2009)

rak007 said:


> ^^but i have to pay an initial charge of 500 for the modem and then a 50 rs rental per month if i take from mtnl. Actually i dont want to invest more into the modem initially as it would not be used if in future i decide to discontinue the service (for any reason)


Most BB providers in India ( like BSNL [not available in Mumbai], Airtel] use the ADSL service for providing BB. So, if you do switch from MTNL (to something like, say Airtel) then you'll be using the same router. 
I dunno whether Tata, Reliance use ADSL though.


----------



## afonofa (Jan 11, 2009)

The D-Link 502T is recommended by MTNL. If possible ask the MTNL engineer to show you the router, which they will provide for you. I got a really good multi port router from MTNL while my friend got a cheap looking 1 port router. So he bought a D-Link 502T instead and I opted for the router from MTNL. 

At Rs.1450/- for the D-Link 502T, if you think you will be using the Triband service for 19 months or more then you should buy the router. If you feel you will be using it less than 19months then lease it from MTNL.

Any particular reason for opting for DSL 749 plan instead of the DSL 849 night time unlimited plan? Because for Rs.100 more you get to download a lot more.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2009)

^^basically my bro will be using internet for his college project work and i am only in Mumbai over the weekend and will be using net only then. With this limit i MAY download a movie or 2 sometimes (after checking my balance). I dont intend to spend full nite downloading stuff on my machine and for the day time used 1.25 GB is quiet low.
I will wait and see for a month or two and will then change the plan to something else if i feel the need.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2009)

afonofa said:


> Any particular reason for opting for DSL 749 plan instead of the DSL 849 night time unlimited plan? Because for Rs.100 more you get to download a lot more.


Do they give night unlimited with 2 Mbps?
Currently I have an Airtel Connection with 4GB bandwith@2Mbps + Free Calls. If this is true I'll consider moving to MTNL...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 11, 2009)

rak007 said:


> ^^basically my bro will be using internet for his college project work and i am only in Mumbai over the weekend and will be using net only then. With this limit i MAY download a movie or 2 sometimes (after checking my balance). I dont intend to spend full nite downloading stuff on my machine and for the day time used 1.25 GB is quiet low.
> I will wait and see for a month or two and will then change the plan to something else if i feel the need.


Well, I am a MTNL Triband user since 3 yrs (plan DSL849 NU 256 kbps) Wich has a monthly limit of 1.275GB and a Night free d/l from 00.00 hrs to 08.00 hrs 
-------------
The router provided by mtnl is (as many pp, said) D Link's ADSL Router (model DSL 502T) wich is really good but i must tell u tat the 1.25 GB (in ur case is really low limit) even for me, 

Also, i think its better if u take the Router from MTNL itself, coz in case of any problems (technically, like non functioning of the Router), MTNL will get it fixed also, as u said tat u plan to change ur Broadband sumtime in future.. 

But, even if u buy it,its NOT much of a fuss and  u jus need to tell to the MTNL ppl tat i hv already got a Router and plz do not charge me Rs.50 a month towards the Router..


Anurag_panda said:


> Do they give night unlimited with 2 Mbps?
> Currently I have an Airtel Connection with 4GB bandwith@2Mbps + Free Calls. If this is true I'll consider moving to MTNL...


See this link for ur satisfaction (its from the MUMBAI site).. 
*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff


----------



## vista_n00b (Jan 11, 2009)

rak007 said:


> ^^basically my bro will be using internet for his college project work and i am only in Mumbai over the weekend and will be using net only then. With this limit i MAY download a movie or 2 sometimes (after checking my balance). I dont intend to spend full nite downloading stuff on my machine and for the day time used 1.25 GB is quiet low.
> I will wait and see for a month or two and will then change the plan to something else if i feel the need.


Looking at the kind of usage you'll have, do you really need 2Mbps download speed? If you can live with 256kbps then imho you should subscribe to Tri Band Combo Broadband Plan. It costs just 599/- plus taxes and gives you 100 calls free on any network...be it local...be it STD.

Also, I would suggest you to take modem from MTNL only. You might change your connection at a later stage but while being with MTNL, having a modem from them is crucial. Every time you'll have an issue with your connection, MTNL people will tell you that your modem is faulty but if its their own modem...they have to actually work to fix your problem. Just my own experience.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2009)

One more thing i want to ask. I have several parallel phones lines in my home. I plan to connect the router to any of the phone line on the fly (like bedroom, drawing room etc) whenever i need. Is it possible for me to do so. Also let me know if these parallel lines wont cause any problems with the triband connection (like disconnection or any other issues).
Also i am now more inclined towards renting the router by paying 500 non-refundable and then Rs. 50 every month as rent. Also those MTNL guys will provide me with technical assistance incase the router develops some fault.



vista_n00b said:


> Looking at the kind of usage you'll have, do you really need 2Mbps download speed? If you can live with 256kbps then imho you should subscribe to Tri Band Combo Broadband Plan. It costs just 599/- plus taxes and gives you 100 calls free on any network...be it local...be it STD.



Thats why i took the 749 plan. Then i will change the plan according to the usage. With 5G limit i can download a couple of those 700 Mb Rips if i feel the need. 

Can any one tell me what speeds do people using this UPTO 2Mbps plans get using torrents


----------



## vista__n00b (Jan 11, 2009)

rak007 said:


> One more thing i want to ask. I have several parallel phones lines in my home. I plan to connect the router to any of the phone line on the fly (like bedroom, drawing room etc) whenever i need. Is it possible for me to do so.


It is possible and it actually works but is not a recommended method as the connection is not very stable. It sometimes works...sometimes don't. Recommended way of connecting your modem is to connect it to your main line (the one coming from telephone pole) using a splitter. You can use the other point of splitter to give connection to your parallel lines. If you need net access in all the rooms then you should rather opt for wifi modem.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 11, 2009)

^^No No I dont want to access net in all rooms. Its like i have a laptop that is mostly placed in the drawing room. Now if i keep the modem permanently to one of the telephone points i will access the net from there only. Now some time i may want to use the net in the bedroom (where i have a parallel telephone point), so i should physically disconnect the router from the drawing room and connect it to the telephone line in bedroom.


----------



## afonofa (Jan 12, 2009)

rak007 said:


> Also let me know if these parallel lines wont cause any problems with the triband connection (like disconnection or any other issues).
> Also i am now more inclined towards renting the router by paying 500 non-refundable and then Rs. 50 every month as rent. Also those MTNL guys will provide me with technical assistance incase the router develops some fault.
> 
> Can any one tell me what speeds do people using this UPTO 2Mbps plans get using torrents


According to MTNL all parallel connections must be made after the splitter or it can cause problems. I have two parallel lines(built-in internal wiring) in my house and I've not experienced any problems with those lines or the Triband service. However when I tried to create another parallel line(external wiring) there were problems with the connection (loss) and the MTNL linesman told me that its because of the parallel lines and that if I wanted to use Triband without disconnections then I should remove the external parallel line. But the way I think you plan to use the router, I don't think there will be any problems due to those parallel lines.

MTNL's engineers will provide you with technical assistance(software issues) irrespective of whether you buy your own router or lease it from MTNL. Of course if you buy your own router, incase of a hardware fault MTNL will not replace the router.

You will get a speed of atleast 200-210KBps on torrents and through download managers.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 12, 2009)

Those guys at MTNL told me that the waiting period is of 1 to 1.5 months. Does it take so much time for the connection to actually get activated ?
Also i had mentioned them (while booking) that i dont want their router. But now i have changed my mind and want a router from them only. So how do i let them know about this change. I called on 1500 and they told that they cant do any changes from their side. They told me to contact / go to the exchange for this.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 12, 2009)

vista_n00b said:


> Also, I would suggest you to take modem from MTNL only. You might change your connection at a later stage but while being with MTNL, having a modem from them is crucial. Every time you'll have an issue with your connection, MTNL people will tell you that your modem is faulty but if its their own modem...they have to actually work to fix your problem. Just my own experience.


Bingo!!


----------



## afonofa (Jan 13, 2009)

rak007 said:


> Those guys at MTNL told me that the waiting period is of 1 to 1.5 months. Does it take so much time for the connection to actually get activated ?
> Also i had mentioned them (while booking) that i dont want their router. But now i have changed my mind and want a router from them only. So how do i let them know about this change. I called on 1500 and they told that they cant do any changes from their side. They told me to contact / go to the exchange for this.


It did take that long for me to get my Triband activated. But that was when MTNL had newly started their Triband service and they told me it's because of overwhelming demand and a shortage of routers that it was taking so long. Apparently they had a huge backlog of Triband connections to activate before it could be my turn. No idea if the situation has improved by now or gotten even worse. But yes it can take that long.

You can try calling on 1504, its their helpline for technical issues related to Triband but give it a try. If 1504 can't help you then go to your telephone exchange regarding your router. They usually have a separate section to deal with Triband issues. Take the most recent telephone bill with you and that piece of the Triband form which they had stamped and given back to you as acknowledgement of your application for Triband. After you tell them about leasing the router from MTNL, they will probably just make the change in their (handwritten) list of pending Triband subscribers or they'll guide you accordingly on the procedure to be followed.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 14, 2009)

^^I did not fill any form for triband. I just called them on 1500 and told them that i need a triband connection. The lady asked me what plan, router wanted or not etc and gave me a ticket# sort of. They told me i will get a call the next day from MTNL guy to confirm the booking. But i received the call in just 10 minutes. Told them that it is confirmed. They told that they will call back when ACTUALLY the connection will get activated(that may be > 1 mnth  according to IMO).

BTW what if they offer me connection in the middle of the month. I mean, i have a 749 plan with 5GB download plan. So if they suppose activate my connection on say 15th of the month they will give me download of 2.5GB, right ?
Is there any way i can calculate this thing ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 14, 2009)

^^
Arre, there is nothing like that.
You will get full 5GB of free download irrespective of when the connection is activated.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Arre, there is nothing like that.
> You will get full 5GB of free download irrespective of when the connection is activated.



Are you sure?

When I got my Airtel Connection, they gave only the 3 week fraction of the bandwidth. I was under the same impression and ended up paying Rs.900 extra.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 14, 2009)

Anurag_panda said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> When I got my Airtel Connection, they gave only the 3 week fraction of the bandwidth. I was under the same impression and ended up paying Rs.900 extra.


MTNL is not too technical about such things. (Those who set the connection up are n00bs themselves)
What I mentioned did occur with me. Still, it'll be better if the OP confirms for himself.


----------



## raksrules (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a question regarding this download limit. I have taken the 749 plan which gives me 5Gb of download limit. Now if i say download a 700 Mb movie using torrents and in that download time i have uploaded say 300Mb will the total transfer of 1000 MB be counted for the 5GB limit or only the 700 MB will be counted ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2009)

rak007 said:


> I have a question regarding this download limit. I have taken the 749 plan which gives me 5Gb of download limit. Now if i say download a 700 Mb movie using torrents and in that download time i have uploaded say 300Mb will the total transfer of 1000 MB be counted for the 5GB limit or only the 700 MB will be counted ??


They can count upload data also.


----------



## afonofa (Jan 14, 2009)

rak007 said:


> ^^I did not fill any form for triband. I just called them on 1500 and told them that i need a triband connection. The lady asked me what plan, router wanted or not etc and gave me a ticket# sort of. They told me i will get a call the next day from MTNL guy to confirm the booking. But i received the call in just 10 minutes. Told them that it is confirmed. They told that they will call back when ACTUALLY the connection will get activated(that may be > 1 mnth  according to IMO).
> 
> BTW what if they offer me connection in the middle of the month. I mean, i have a 749 plan with 5GB download plan. So if they suppose activate my connection on say 15th of the month they will give me download of 2.5GB, right ?
> Is there any way i can calculate this thing ?


Then take the latest telephone bill and the ticket number (may or may not be needed) with you if you go the telephone exchange regarding the router.

You will not get the full 5GB of download if they activate the connection on the 15th of the month.

```
I think this is how MTNL calculates it for the first month

{(5GB*1024MB / n) * a} / 1024MB = d

where
n = number of days in the current month
a = number of days since service has been activated
d = free data download available in the first month (in GB)

MTNL could also assume 1GB = 1000MB instead of 1024MB
```

From start of the Triband service till today, MTNL *does not* count the uploaded data as part of the monthly free data download limit. So if you download 700MB and upload 300MB, only 700MB will be deducted from your free download limit.


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 14, 2009)

rak007 said:


> I have a question regarding this download limit. I have taken the 749 plan which gives me 5Gb of download limit. Now if i say download a 700 Mb movie using torrents and in that download time i have uploaded say 300Mb will the total transfer of 1000 MB be counted for the 5GB limit or only the 700 MB will be counted ??


Yes, it is counted.


----------



## afonofa (Jan 15, 2009)

Upload is not counted as part of the free download in Triband. Uploading is free. Check out the Triband FAQ #17 and #19.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 15, 2009)

rak007 said:


> I have a question regarding this download limit. I have taken the 749 plan which gives me 5Gb of download limit. Now if i say download a 700 Mb movie using torrents and in that download time i have uploaded say 300Mb will the total transfer of 1000 MB be counted for the 5GB limit or only the 700 MB will be counted ??


Uploading is free


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 16, 2009)

It is calculated in the total volume but not for the accounted volume, in short its counted but not charged.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, uploading is free..  (tats the reason y my upload ration on Demonoid is really respectfull)  lolz....


----------

